# Plants that are happy in soil but without CO2?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi all!

Apologies for yet another newbie question... But I had to change my tank plans rapidly today and I could use some advice.

The short story is I'm setting up a 12 gal fluval edge, I want a few live plants in there, but I don't want to do CO2 (yet!). Initially I was thinking of getting java ferns and anubias, as they have a reputation for being beginner-friendly, but I don't want to attach them to stuff, I just want to plant some in the soil (my only aquascaping feature aside from the plants is going to be one big rock, so I don't want all the plants attached to the rock!). 

I bought ADA Malaya as my substrate.

So I guess I have two questions:
1) What are some very hardy (my lighting is adequate but not amazing), no-CO2 friendly plants that I can dump right into ADA (e.g., that don't need to attach to wood or rock)? If they look good that's a bonus. 
2) Where can I get them?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wisteria or Riccia, or just your regular java moss.
Wisteria... they just grow slower and more yellow when lacking in nutrients, co2 or light, but still green and easy to grow
Riccia, almost no demand, only problem, try to get them out of your tank wants you plant them, almost impossible!

Both plants, Pat from canadian aquatics
Same for moss, easily grown.
You can always decide on getting floating plants like duck weed, but it dims your lights when you have too much, and clogs filtration!

That's mah two cents friend


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, eternity302! Will contact Pat re: wisteria.
Not so keen on the kind of plant I'll never be able to get rid of, cause the opening of the tank is small so I don't want too much trouble! haha


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I know I had started a thread somewhere. Aha! Here it is: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/list-plants-suitable-low-tech-tanks-70306/

Definitely use the search engine you can find all sorts of good stuff in the forum that will answer your questions


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks, Reckon!
I know I'm annoying with all my questions, but I always do a search of the forum and of the internet first.
I tend to run into conflicting advice, though, that's why I always figure I can benefit from real experiences.

That said, the thread you are sending me to is great! Super helpful - thank you so much!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Congrats on the new tank.
Please contact Pat(mykiss) of Canadian Aquatic. He has tanks full of beautifully grown plants plus cultured plants for sale in his place that you can choose from. Pat is super knowledgeable and experienced, you can definitely get lots of helps from him to avoid wasting your time and money so you can have a much better experience with your new tank.
I am not sure but I think your ADA might give out some ammonia so you should not add any fish yet. If it was my tank I would load it up with fast growing stem plants to cycle it.
A lot of what he sells are not listed on his site, send him a PM you will be glad you did. 
Good luck.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

congrats on the edge, its a beautiful tank kit

please start a journal with lots of pics

i would also +1 getting in touch with patt, i try to purchase everything i can from him as his prices i find are usually more competitive than any of the brick and mortar joints, and his service is second to none

from my research on the fluval edge i think you made a good choice and congrats again


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like you decided on the ADA Malaya, hope it works out for you! Congratulations on the new tank as well  I have been successfully growing several different kinds of stem plants such as lindernia rotundifolia, ludwigia red, and rotala rotundifolia without CO2 (although I do occasionally add Flourish Excel), low light, and planted in Fluval Stratum. They appear to be doing well with no deficiencies noticed although with high light and CO2 the colour of the ludwigia red and rotala rotundifolia would come out much better. Good luck with the plant hunt! Oh and I agree for you to contact Pat, he has a large jungle of plants that may be suggested for you.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, Fish rookie, nigerian prince and battmanh! And thanks for the plant suggestions.
I've been in touch with Pat - he was very helpful. I'll contact him again when I have a better idea of what I want.

About ADA - I've been reading *a lot* about this the past few days. It seems the size of the ammonia spike depends on what "generation" of soil and the type, too. I already have three small fish (big mistake) as at the LFS they told me I could cycle it with fish no problem. I see now this is somewhat controversial. After reading all that stuff I've come up with a game plan that involves sizeable water changes every day for the first week, maybe 2. I'm really worried about the fish. I hope they make it. I have a 6-gal I could put them in if need be, we'll see.

I wasn't planning on starting a tank journal since it's just a 12 gal and I don't really know what I'm doing aquascaping-wise... So it may end up looking not so good! haha

Thanks again!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It should be manageable in a 12 gallon with hardier fish with daily water changes.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

2wheelsx2 - Thanks for the reply. I hope so. 
Just did my first water change in the Edge. Ammonia was at 0.25 so I did a 50% change. It allowed me to plant a few extra anubias, but it took forever! I don't know how you guys and gals do it with the 50+ gal tanks.

This hobby definitely cultivates patience... haha


----------

